# هل تفكر بالسفر للصين .. ؟



## الصوت العابر (3 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ..

بداية أشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع الشامخ والذي ارجو من الله العلي القدير أن يثيبهم خير الجزاء ..

ونظراً لكوني مقيم في الصين منذ أكثر من 5 سنوات وأعمل في التجارة ، فلقد أحببت أن أطرح بعض النقاط والملاحظات التي أرجو أن يكون فيها بعض الفائدة وخاصة لمن يرغب بالسفر إلى الصين وهي (المرة الأولى له) ..

فإن أصبت ، فمن الله ، وإن أخطأت ، فمن نفسي والشيطان .. وهذا إجتهاد مني (ولايلام المرء بعد إجتهاده) ..



بالنسبة للسفر للصين لغرض شراء بضائع ، فللإسف أن الكثيرين يعتقدون أنه إذا أراد شخص السفر للصين فإنه يجب عليه أن يشتري بضائع بكميات كبيرة جداً ..!

وهذا ليس صحيح إطلاقاً ..

نعم أنت عندما تشتري بكميات كبيرة فإنك سوف تحصل على أسعار ممتازة جدا .. لكن أيضا عندما تشتري ولو كميات قليلة (وخاصة لو كنت أنت من يشتريها بنفسك) فستحصل أيضا إن شاءالله على أسعار جيدة جداً ..

وصدقني .. أن تكلفة سفرك الى الصين ، سوف تعوض أضعاف اضعافها بإذن الله وذلك بفروقات الأسعار التي يمكنك أن تحصل عليها بنفسك عندما تفاصل (أنت) بالأسعار ..

كذلك سوف تستفيد من سفرك بالتعرف على آخر المستجدات والمنتجات التي تهم نشاطك التجاري ، إضافة إلى تعرفك على عدد من المصانع والموردين والمكاتب التجارية الذين سيغنونك مستقبلا عن السفر للصين في كل مرة تحتاج فيها بضاعة جديدة ، ويكفي أن تتواصل معهم فقط عبر النت ..

وبالنسبة لتكلفة السفر ، فهي تختلف حسب المدة التي سوف تضيها والفندق الذي ترغب بالسكن فيه ومستوى تصنيفه ، إضافة إلى المواقع او المدن التي ترغب بزيارتها أو تتواجد بها بضائعك بشكل افضل ..

ولعلي أهدي إليك بعض النصائح التي أتمنى أن تفيدك ولو قليلاً إن شاءالله :

1/ تذكر اولا واخيراً أنك مسلم ، وان الله عز وجل معك في كل مكان ، وإياك والغفلة ...

2/ حاول أن تقرأ قدر الإستطاعة وتجمع معلومات ولو عبر النت عن المنتج الذي ترغب بشراءه من الصين واماكن تواجده وانواعه ، وكذلك عن الصين وعناوين الاسواق وغير ذلك ، لكي تتكون عندك فكرة (ولو بشكل مبسط) قبل السفر إلى هناك ..

3/ تأكد من المنتجات التي ترغب بشرائها وإستيرادها من الصين لبلدك ، من ناحية رسوم الجمارك عليها في بلدك وشروط ومواصفات إدخالها للبلد ..

4/ يفضل ألا تحمل معك في زيارتك الأولى مبالغ كبيرة (إلا إذا كنت ترغب بالبقاء لفترة طويلة وحتى الإنتهاء من شحن بضائعك) ، أما إذا كنت لاتريد أن تبقى لوقت كبير ، فيمكنك التعقد مع أحد المكاتب هناك لكي تحول له باقي قيمة البضاعة بعدما تسافر لبلدك ، حيث انه عندما تريد شراء بضاعة معينة بكمية فإنك لن تستلمها مباشرة ، بل بعد أيام ، لذلك يكفي أن تدفع عربون فقط للمصنع أو الشركة أو المحل ، والباقي عند الإستلام ويمكن تفويض المكتب بإستلام البضاعة والتأكد من مواصفاتها وإنهاء إجراءات شحنها إليك ..

5/ يفضل ألا تستعين بمترجم أو مترجمة من المطار أو بمعنى آخر (يعمل لحسابه).. وإن كنت أفضل أن تستعين ب(مترجمة) وليس (مترجم) ، وذلك لأنه (حسب تجربتي الشخصية) أن النساء في الصين أكثر إخلاصاً ونشاطاً في العمل ، ولعلك ستلاحظ ذلك في العديد من الاسواق والشركات والمصانع ، وانصحك بأن تأخذ المترجمة عن طريق (مكتب) ، حتى يكون لها مرجع لو لاقدر الله وحصل أي شيء أو فقت أنت أي شيء من أغراضك الشخصية أو أموالك أو حصل إختلاف بشأن شراء أي بضائع أو غير ذلك ..

6/ حاول أن تسأل أصدقاؤك لاسيما من كانت له تجارب بالتعاقد مع مكاتب تجارية بالصين ، لكي تتعاقد مع مكتب (تطمئن إليه) ، لأن المكتب سيوفر عليك الكثير من المال والجهد والوقت ، وسيكون عينك في الصين في أي وقت ، كما أنه سيكون المسئول عن أي بضائع تطلبها من الصين من ناحية المواصفات وغيرها ..

وختاما ..

أتمنى من الله العلي القدير أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير إن شاءالله ،،،*


----------

